# Puppy sleeping too much???



## jakeandrenee

Good morning,

Been doing a lot of reading and really haven't found the answer I am looking for.

Jake is just about 11 weeks old, and I am finding he really sleeps a lot. His diet is good, eating about 1 1/2 cups of food twice a day, stool is normal.

I take him on short walks...leash training etc and most of the time he lays down and really doesn't want to get up. When he is up to play/chew and work on basic commands he seems fine but in about 20 to 30 min he is out cold again sleeping. I know he is young but I have read so many threads about have active their puppy's were that I am just a little concerned. He has been to the vet and is health is great. 

Any insight you may have is really appreciated, as I am a first time GSD owner.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I wouldn't worry about it. Puppies are just like babies. They sleep a lot. My 4 month old is sleeping less often now, but he still takes a nap in the morning and another nap in the afternoon, plus a nap at around 6 pm. These are at least 2 hour naps. He also gets exhausted after his walks.


----------



## doggiedad

i bet your pup is fine. pups and dogs sleep a lot.
my pup was active when he was awake, . if you think
there's a problem don't hesitate going to the Vet.

my dog is now 3 years old. we got up a 7:30 am. i let him
out. when he came in he went directly to the bedroom and
laid down on the bed with my GF. 

i fed him between 8am and 8:30 am. he ate, played with his ball
for a while and he's been sleeping since then.

let your pup sleep for a while then wake him up
for some training, socializing or play or all of the before mentioned.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'd talk to your breeder to compare to the littermates and their activity rate. You may just have a low key puppy. If there is any doubt, a vet visit is a big help to rule out health or medical issues.

ALot of time my house and homelife is pretty boring to my dogs. But when I pack them into the car and take them to new and exciting places, they perk right up and get the necessary exercise for their body and mental stimulation for their brains.


----------



## ennairb

I have an 11 week old as well and I was a little concerned when every time I'd try to get him to get up he would just come over to me to lay down again. My alessandro is sleeping a lot as well, but I'm told this is only normal.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Thank you for the support, I just want to be sure he is acting like a normal puppy...the first week he was here he was so much more active (followed me EVERYWHERE). I guess he was so scared and missing his litter mates he clung to me. This is week two and he isn't interested in much except sleep with short bursts of energy....at times even to tired to chew a beef marrow bone!

Sometimes I get him to come to me....with a treat of course and he gets to me, eats the bit of food and then PLOP!!!! He's laying down...

Glad to hear others are having this also.


----------



## JKlatsky

With the heat, the 12 week old puppy I have here is SUPER lazy during the day. He has bursts of energy first thing in the morning and later at night...but otherwise he's pretty much asleep.


----------



## Elaine

I agree with MRL on this: I would check with the breeder to see what the other puppies are like. Some puppies are naturally low energy and while growing so fast, they need a lot of sleep. Other puppies, like my dog, was extremely high energy and never slept. 

My current 16 week old foster puppy, an Aussie, sleeps a lot more than I'm used to, but think it's due to the change of home and the sheer amount of socialization and exercise she's getting - compared to none of either at her previous home, GRRR! - and that's very exhausting for her.


----------



## selzer

20-30 minutes of activity is a long time to a puppy. If he is too tired for a marrow bone after 30 minutes of being a terror, than I don't see any reason to lose sleep over it. A marked difference between last week and this week, well, that is interesting. 

keep training sessions short. I am not a big fan of wearing puppies out with walks and mental exercises. I let puppies be puppies and determine for themselves how much exercise they need. 

He could be coming down with something though, when did you get his shots? Lots of dogs lose energy for a day or even more with vaccines? How many vaccines/wormer/flea/heartworm preventative did you give?

The sample for my pups of advantage multi was for pups up to 20 pounds. I told people to wait a couple of weeks before giving it, as the pups are currently ten, eleven pounds.


----------



## jakeandrenee

He has been to vet and up to date....he just really goes in spurts......sleep, sleep sleep and then a power house of biting chewing and playing....then sleep! Guess it's normal!


----------



## selzer

spurts are pretty normal.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Just want to say thank you for the replies! This forum is wonderful!


----------

